# Dress2Kill



## mwalters (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anyone give me some advice please?

The Times are running an advertisement for 20% off of "Bespoke" suits with Dress2Kill. 

Any use of the word bespoke in advertisements like this makes me uneasy. Judging by the price alone (£250 minus 20%) it would strike me as more "made to measure" than the true meaning of bespoke.

I have purchased bespoke suits recently costing ten times the prices being offered by Dress2Kill however I would like some every day suits that are a reasonable price and quality and not "off the peg".

Do you personally, or know of someone, that have had any experience of this company and the quality of product they produce.

I look forward to hearing your replies,

MWalters


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

At that price, I don't see how they can even be decent MTM. Sounds like MTO, with a selection of (cheap) fabrics, and a few dials adjusted on a machine to make the waist larger, coat shorter, etc.


----------



## mwalters (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks CuffDaddy


----------



## Semper Bauhaus (Jan 12, 2010)

I take The Times, and also saw the advertisement for this company/offer.

A quick look at their website shows the process they undertake to make your suit.



Personally it is not something I would be interested in; I would rather buy an OTR suit that fitted decently and then take it to my alterations tailor for adjustments.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I cannot believe my team, London Wasps, have this company as sponsors. If anyone is interested, I can get your a discount but will have to kill you though.

They were offering suits at half-price and even providing a free bespoke shirt (apparently worth £85),


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Heard bad things from a chap who used them, but this could be a one off and it's not coming directly from me.


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

*Waste of money*

I ordered a suit from this company and was extremely dissapointed with the quality of work and finish.

Don't let the sales pitches tempt you. The actual product is a joke.


----------



## Semper Bauhaus (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't say I am at all suprised. Well done for confirming what we suspected; commisorations on wasting the money.


----------



## robjim (Feb 2, 2010)

*I disagree*

Having been recommended by a friend, I have purchased a Dress2kill suit through their shop in Waterloo and also one of their online suits through D2K via The Times offer and i have to say that i was very pleased with the quality and fit. For the price they were extremely good value. If you wern't happy why did you not go back to them as they seemed very helpful?


----------



## HAC635 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Very satisfied*

I have had a number of suits from Dress2Kill and have always been very pleased with their service and value for money. I am happy to recommend them to friends


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Are they better than Whitcomb & Shaftesbury?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Says it all*

Two new members who join within 24 hours of each, post in this thread as happy customers but make no other contribution to the forum.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

That's really sad, anything in their defence will be tainted now!


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Well spotted ToryBoy! That's a classic.

Before you order your "*saville row bespoke"* suit from this company just ask them if their suits are of floating or fused canvas. Then sit back and enjoy the manner in which the question gets evaded and the subject changes. These people are superstars! You couldn't pay for this sort of comedy. I fell for it.

The jacket they made for me felt like a sheet of metal because it was glued and not hand sewn. robjim/HAC365, you might be nice but I don't think you would fix this for me?

I was told the suit would have cost double if I wanted a floating chest piece..that's a grand total of £1400. Oh and don't forget more money if you want to get working cuffs, decent buttons then yep those are extra's.


----------



## WhippingBoy (Feb 14, 2010)

Folks,

Dress2Kill, Asuitthatfits, King and Allen, Sartoriani and their like are all rip off merchants. They know as much about tailoring as Mickey Mouse does about Nuclear Physics, selling nothing for something.

If you go a visit them you will meet a spotty youth who will not be allowed scissors because he/she is too stupid to know what to do with them, he/she will have been on a measuring course for 20 minutes and he/she will fill out a tick sheet. If you are really lucky you will get to meet the Director or Cofounder, probably someone with a background in PR/Media Studies/Retailing, a fully qualified BS merchant. These people belong at the end of a very long pointy barge pole

My advice, learned from experience, save up a bit of money, do a bit of legwork and go to one of the fine professional tailors in London where you will meet your cutter, can watch your suit being cut onsite, get it sewn in London, get at least 2 fittings, it will be made from wool, from a recognised merchant, you will get a full, floating canvas, working horn buttons, inward pleats etc at no extra cost

All for between £600 & £1K, the following might be a good place to start

Graham Browne,
The Georges (Haringay, Threadneedleman, Cleveland St)
Sims and MacDonald
C Antoniou
Ninos
Lloyd Miller
Steed MTM

If you want to compromise a bit try

Apsley Tailors
Stephan Shirts


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Two new members who join within 24 hours of each, post in this thread as happy customers but make no other contribution to the forum.


Not surprised they are desperate with that business model. How do they make any money? If you gave me less than £300 for a suit I would have just enough to buy cloth and a spot of lunch at the masons arms.......forget about actually making anything!


----------



## robm (Apr 16, 2009)

WhippingBoy said:


> Dress2Kill, Asuitthatfits, King and Allen, Sartoriani and their like are all rip off merchants. They know as much about tailoring as Mickey Mouse does about Nuclear Physics, selling nothing for something.


Wow, nothing like sweeping generalisations, eh?

The only one I've dealt with on the list is ASTF, and I certainly wouldn't call them rip-off merchants. Entry-level MTM yes, but they're priced accordingly...they're not much more expensive than equivalent-quality OTR garments, and the quality of construction is enough to justify the price tag. Certainly you'd struggle to pay anywhere between £600-£1000 for a suit from them, so it's kind of pointless comparing them to tailors who do charge this much and provide a different level of service - they both serve different market requirements.


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

*no limits*

Well D2K charged me in the region of 600-1000 and delivered a dog's breakfast. They won't hesitate to charge top end prices depending on fabric, with hindsight why would you when quality is so poor.

Thinking back now most of the other customer's I noticed being told all the BS in the sales process were young guy's who may not yet have awareness of the aspects to look for in a quality suit. Lambs and slaughter springs to mind.


----------



## robjim (Feb 2, 2010)

*Savile Row!*

I have to say, having read some of these comments, they are comical! For starters isn't Savile Row spelt with one L and not two as previously mentioned - i know I am sorry but I can't help it - proof reading and all that!

I am not sure what you have in for Dress2kill - maybe its the name, but as I said previously I was very satisfied with the quality of product and service. I am not young or at least at 40 I don't think I am. Being a lawyer I have to look smart and having tried off the peg for years I went to Dress2kill because at the time they were sponsoring my rugby club Harlequins RFC who I support and used to play for. I thought that if they could dress the rugby type successfully they would have no problem dressing my obscure shape - happy to say that they succeeded.

If i had wanted to go to Savile Row or Saville Row as you choose to spell it, I would have spent three or four times as much and would have no doubt had a superior product and service, but not having much time on my hands and being quite tight i chose a more affordable option.

What baffles me is if you have a problem with the quality you should take it back, instead of waisting your time on here. They were genuinely very helpful and certainly didn't come accross like you mentioned previously.

These companies are clearly doing very well in very hard times, I don't think they claim to be the Savile Row companies that some of you aspire to and they certainly don't charge their prices. They have dressed a number of my colleagues at work all of who are happy and when you go into their shop it is clear they dress a number of famous well dressed celebrities and now much to my disappointment The London Wasps - how can this be the case if they offer such bad quality? I admit Harlequins would be the better option even if they do like biting the bullet - marks for anyone who gets that by the way!

D2K is their online offering which as mentioned before i have tried and it is simply a made to measure suit at a rock bottom price without having to go into the store. I was limited to the cloth choice and couldn't have as many of the extras i could with Dress2kill. Admittidely it wasn't as good as the Dress2kill product, but overall I was happy with the fit and quality and as an every day suit it did me fine - a lot better than an M&S suit which would have cost the same.

Before Dress2kill, I used King and Allen and was relatively happy with them. They had a small shop in the suburbs which i visited and again for the price point the quality and fit was great. Had they been closer to the City I would have continued with them. By the way neither of the aforementioned establishments had a spotty youth serving me with tick box forms!

I think in summarising you get what you pay for - go to Savile Row and five fittings and a lot of time later and having spent £2000 +, you will undoubetly have an amazing product which will last you a life time. If like me you are tight fisted and prefer to spend money on more leisurely pursuits then i think at least a couple of the options above are a good bet.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

robjim said:


> I went to Dress2kill because at the time they were sponsoring my rugby club Harlequins RFC who I support and used to play for.
> 
> They have dressed a number of my colleagues at work all of who are happy and when you go into their shop it is clear they dress a number of famous well dressed celebrities and now much to my disappointment The London Wasps - how can this be the case if they offer such bad quality? I admit Harlequins would be the better option even if they do like biting the bullet - marks for anyone who gets that by the way!


Apparently it is difficult to get blood stains out of the D2K suits :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## robjim (Feb 2, 2010)

Very good Toryboy - u know your rugby!


----------



## WhippingBoy (Feb 14, 2010)

You went to Dress2kill because they sponsor Harlequins ergo they are great tailors and know how to dress rugby players!!!

I'm not going anywhere near your law firm if that is how you think. I will probably end up getting John Terry to defend me for adultery!

They sponsor a rugby club who can recommend a great joke shop! What happens is the sponsor and the sponsee arrange a business deal. Quinns get some nice suits, probably for free probably nicer than most because others will see them. Dress2kill give Quinns lots of money and/or suits and they get to put the D2K name on the door!! This does not make them great tailors.

And do you honestly think lots of ZZZ list non-entity reality TV folks like awake at night thinking about paying for their next D2K suit!! I have a picture of Keith Richards in my office, It doesn't mean I can eat nails and piss rust like Keith

If i want a great suit I will go to a tailor, I will ask him about his professional tailoring background, I will ask him about his product and its production process. Does he share my anally retentive attention to detail and is this reflected in the product, can he tell me the best way to look after it and maintain. Will he cut my suit, where will it be sewn. Is his price good value and competitive (This is different to cheap, pay peanuts remember).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

robjim said:


> For starters isn't Savile Row spelt with one L and not two as previously mentioned


Well done, you can spell Savile Row!


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

*Trap*



robjim said:


> If i had wanted to go to Savile Row or Saville Row as you choose to spell it, I would have spent three or four times as much and would have no doubt had a superior product and service
> 
> I think in summarising you get what you pay for - go to Savile Row and five fittings and a lot of time later and having spent £2000 +, you will undoubetly have an amazing product which will last you a life time. If like me you are tight fisted and prefer to spend money on more leisurely pursuits then i think at least a couple of the options above are a good bet.


A very determined reply robjim. It's as if you have shares in the company

I don't think anyone has it in for Dress2Kill or any of the down market tailors. What is dissapointing is that the end product is not even worth the "discounted" prices you charge. Actually I was led to believe the quality is the same as Savile Row at lower prices due to lower costs of premises etc. The word "bespoke" is mentioned about 7 times on your homepage alone. There is even a sign of the Savile Row street sign on your website! What's that all about? So based on the hype a silly bugger goes and order's a suit from dress2kill.

Only now you say that yes Savile Row is far superior quality having claimed you are just as good. And that you are actually cheaper to reflect the worse quality. That's what you mean by saying "you get what you pay for". Some U turn.

The message you gave is that here is bespoke savile row quality at a much cheaper price. Yet your price list shows some suits priced at over £800. So not cheap. In my view a rip off for the quality delivered. And I can't see how taking back a suit will fix general poor quality all over. We're not talking letting out the waist here! The trap was there and a silly bugger went right into it. Lesson learn't.

There seems to be a lot of hype about zzz list celebrities, rugby and the rest. Where there is so much hype warning bells should be going off. Another warning sign should be the image of the wasps wearing ill fitting boxy suits. They should have gone to Marks and Spencer. Did Richard Branson come in and order a suit from d2k? Or was he given one for free? More to the point does he wear it?


----------



## WhippingBoy (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Branson.

My apologies then. Dress2Kill are 'personally endorsed' by the self-made billionaire, shameless self-publicist bearded one. Wearer of dodgy woolley jumpers, held up alongside Cary Grant and Charlie Watts for his sense of style. Runner of Record Shops, Trains, Spaceships, Airlines, Bridalshops, Credit cards, mobile phones and cable TV companies.

I bet he got up one morning and thought 'I need a new whistle'.
He got on the old dog and bone phoned up D2K and ordered his suit like everyone else. He was so chuffed with it, like Victor Kiam, he wanted to give them his approval

I'm convinced, Anderson & Sheppard, Henry Poole, Gieves and Hawkes, Kilgour, Welsh and Jefferies, Nortons, Richard Anderson, Huntsman, Davies and Sons, Dege and Skinner, Ninos, Graham Browne, Sims and Mac, Connock and Lockie, Couch and Hoskin, the Georges, Lloyd Miller, C Antoniou and all the other fine UK professional tailors who cut on site and manufacture here, you are all fired.

I am not going to any of these to get the bespoke suit I want. I will go to Dress2kill and get their idea of a bespoke suit that they want to sell me

Where do I sign?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

It's okay. While the Westerners seek the mythical Savile Row quality suit from the East for a few $$s the Indian and Chinese businessmen have a lot more sense and they are buying from quality tailors in the West.



WhippingBoy said:


> Richard Branson.
> 
> My apologies then. Dress2Kill are 'personally endorsed' by the self-made billionaire, shameless self-publicist bearded one. Wearer of dodgy woolley jumpers, held up alongside Cary Grant and Charlie Watts for his sense of style. Runner of Record Shops, Trains, Spaceships, Airlines, Bridalshops, Credit cards, mobile phones and cable TV companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

It's okay. While the Westerners seek the mythical Savile Row quality suit from the East for a few $$s the Indian and Chinese businessmen have a lot more sense and they are buying from quality tailors in the West.



WhippingBoy said:


> Richard Branson.
> 
> My apologies then. Dress2Kill are 'personally endorsed' by the self-made billionaire, shameless self-publicist bearded one. Wearer of dodgy woolley jumpers, held up alongside Cary Grant and Charlie Watts for his sense of style. Runner of Record Shops, Trains, Spaceships, Airlines, Bridalshops, Credit cards, mobile phones and cable TV companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

David Reeves said:


> It's okay. While the Westerners seek the mythical Savile Row quality suit from the East for a few $$s the Indian and Chinese businessmen have a lot more sense and they are buying from quality tailors in the West.


Yes. It's buyer beware...of these sharks who are only interested in your cash and not really the Savile row quality they will BS on and on about.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Talk about spelling...*



robjim said:


> I have to say, having read some of these comments, they are comical! For starters isn't Savile Row spelt with one L and not two as previously mentioned - i know I am sorry but I can't help it *- proof reading and all that!*
> 
> What baffles me is if you have a problem with the quality you should take it back, instead of *waisting your time on here*.


Well... :teacha::teacha::teacha:


----------

